# Something that helped me recover -



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

After suffering from depersonalization for about a year and an array of other supposed "mental disorders", I've come to the conclusion that they're rather silly.

I'm a bit of a shaman when it comes to mental disorders. I have psychosomatically explored every single aspect of mental illness in my consciousness.

I've suffered from extreme bouts of anxiety, visual disturbances, I've been disassociated from my body for a long period of time, suffered from stress, depression, disassociation, not knowing who I am, and all of the debilitating symptoms associated with these things.

I've diagnosed myself with bi-polar disorder, schizophrenia, borderline personality disorder, and all of these symptoms have manifested for me upon self-diagnosis.

I'm not sure now if I can say if I have actually suffered from all of these things because in my honest opinion - they are no longer real to me now.

At the end of the day, I'm always fine. I'm always here. I'm always cooperative, and no matter how hard it is to pretend that I haven't been through hell in regards to my mental state, I'm perfectly fine.

And this is what I've learned -

The brain is a very powerful mechanism. If you honestly believe that you are experiencing something, these things will manifest.

Which is why in a state of disturbance - I always take a step back from my symptoms and I ask myself

"Am I really suffering from depersonalization/(insert symptom here), or do I think I am?"


----------



## One Day (Jun 4, 2014)

"The shaman must become sick to understand sickness."

But thats the thing sickness is a state of mind.


----------



## marry1985 (Dec 1, 2013)

Jurgen said:


> After suffering from depersonalization for about a year and an array of other supposed "mental disorders", I've come to the conclusion that they're rather silly.
> 
> I'm a bit of a shaman when it comes to mental disorders. I have psychosomatically explored every single aspect of mental illness in my consciousness.
> 
> ...


"The brain is a very powerful mechanism."I totally agree. We can teach our brain how to think and we shouldn't let negative thoughts ruin our lives.Use always positive inner dialogue!


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

SolomonOrlando said:


> The mere act to force manifest an illness is a sign of another illness being present. If you're truly psychosomatically giving yourself ailments, then there might be an underlying issue as to why you're doing that to yourself - that's why you shouldn't just step back and ask yourself, "Do I really have this?" - you should instead ask yourself, "If I don't really have this, then why have I given it to myself?"


This is true.

It's something I was going to annex but I didn't have much energy leftover to type it out.

It definitely stems from feelings of inferiority, due to a certain lack of understanding, low emotional intelligence, etc. It can range from something very simple to something very complex.

Either way, I believe if the person has endured so much thus far, it's nothing that cannot be remedied.


----------



## WolfieTehStoner (Jul 15, 2014)

Dp isn't something you think you might have. When you get dp you know for sure and life becomes hell.


----------

